# Wiki Threads



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have noticed over at Flyer Talk and some other forums that they have threads with a Wiki. A section at the very beginning of the thread that covers details or important information or otherwise summarizes the topic being discussed. I know of several threads here where that would be very beneficial. Instead of users having to dig through huge threads for some information, it could be summarized in a Wiki.

I suspect this is some kind of vBulletin add-on. Is this something that is possible on TUG?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2015)

The real question is who would write them.  Everything on TUG is done by volunteers.  Is that something you'd be interested in helping with?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The real question is who would write them.  Everything on TUG is done by volunteers.  Is that something you'd be interested in helping with?



I knew you would ask this question Denise 

I have written several summary/FAQ posts in a number of threads. I would have no problem assisting with writing these. Though in some cases they exist, they are just in a post on some far flung page of the thread.

Of course it would need have to be possible for the version of vBulletin that TUG uses to support them.

I am not one to make a suggestion and not be willing to back it up with some of my own efforts.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2015)

I hope that didn't come across as sarcastic - it's just that TUG has no paid staff, so as we add more features, someone has shoulder the responsibility.

Of course - this would all be up to Brian, I'm just making a suggestion.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2015)

believe we discussed wiki style threads in the past...however having an "open edit" system would just end up with articles chock full of spam and ads that would have to be moderated/edited regularly.

heck just check out the actual wikipedia page on timeshares and resales etc.

certainly not against the idea if there were a feasible way to accomplish it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> believe we discussed wiki style threads in the past...however having an "open edit" system would just end up with articles chock full of spam and ads that would have to be moderated/edited regularly.
> 
> heck just check out the actual wikipedia page on timeshares and resales etc.
> 
> certainly not against the idea if there were a feasible way to accomplish it.



For some reason I didn't realize that the Wiki posts were open for anyone and all to edit. Though it makes sense. I suspect that these types of edits don't need to be reviewed or approved, so it would also be possible for someone to do a lot of destruction? Though it does seem to list who last edited the Wiki, so at least some fingers could be pointed...


----------



## StevenTing (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought of putting up a Wiki page on VPE.  It's just a lot of work to maintain, as others have mentioned above.  The sticky FAQ threads pretty much accomplish the same thing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2015)

StevenTing said:


> I thought of putting up a Wiki page on VPE.  It's just a lot of work to maintain, as others have mentioned above.  The sticky FAQ threads pretty much accomplish the same thing.



They do, but the FAQs have to be maintained and updated by moderators. The Wiki can be updated by anyone and provides a good summary as to what is buried within the thread. It seems though that they are a lot of work to maintain unless you are willing to give control over to the users to use it responsibly. Someone would probably need to keep the most current version of the Wiki in the event someone ended up deleting it by accident (or on purpose)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont think any of our current moderators (me included) have many gripes about updating articles and threads that contain valuable information for owners.

if you have some ideas of new "overview" threads to start, by all means post it up and see how it grows!

plus every time a thread gets "udpated" with a post containing new info, it gets bumped to the top and the more popular threads are, the higher they are rated in search engines.


----------

